
The white man in that photo - cmsefton
http://griotmag.com/en/white-man-in-that-photo/
======
cmsefton
For anyone unable to view it (server seems to be overloaded right now):

Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HB6ComT...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HB6ComTbJxkJ:griotmag.com/en/white-
man-in-that-photo/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=ubuntu)

Bing cache:
[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fgriotmag.com%2...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fgriotmag.com%2fen%2fwhite-
man-in-that-photo%2f&d=54051455319415263&mkt=en-US&setlang=en-
US&w=96IEYWC98nHwb6TYl0SJtaa6HtrKhXss)

